# Pics from The Scorpion Files



## MrDeranged

Hey All,

I've spoken with Jan from The Scorpion Files.  He has requested that we do not post pictures from his site as he would like to protect the copyright of the people who have been nice enough to let him use their pictures on his site.

http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/

He HAS however stated that it is fine if you post links directly to the pictures.  DO NOT use the "IMG" tag.  If people wish to see the pictures, they need to click on the link.

If any of you know of any pictures in current or older threads that have come from TSF, please notify either myself or one of the moderators which thread and who posted the picture.  This is not to do anything to those who posted the picture, just so that we can remove them from the site.

Thanks In Advance,

Scott

Reactions: Like 2


----------

